
Would you hire an open source developer? - dreemteem
http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/apache-asserts/2010/10/would-you-hire-an-open-source-developer/index.htm
======
Som
Its not the developer, its the open source which is an asset. Developers in
this area tend to be contributers to the open source, which means that they
are much brighter than 'Learn Apply' proprietary source developers.

